# Luminox broken crystal



## DieselDave (Jun 7, 2003)

I forgot to put on my watch this AM. When I got home it was lying on the brick floor and the crystal was cracked in 3 places. I am just sick. Did I mention today's my B-day. I don't know what happened, everyone is claiming ignorance. I may need to break out my interrogation tools. I have banged this thing against metal objects so many times with no damage I really can't figure out how they broke it. It may have just hit the ground in just the right way, who knows.

My question is: Do I need a special Luminox crystal or can a jewelry store replace it with their stock?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this Dave. Happy Birthday by the way. I don't have the answer to your question, however I am interested in hearing with Luminox watch you have.


----------



## DieselDave (Jun 7, 2003)

The one you don't want of course! 

I have the 3101. It's the steel and Carbon Fiber. I have been wearing it daily for two years. It's my all time favorite watch. I use the velcro band which is very comfortable. I have the rubber band in my desk and never used it if anyone needs it. Velcro watchbands rule and are not all that tacky.

I am starting to think it fell on the floor and my 190-pound son stepped on it. He doesn't know any better so I am not mad him.


----------



## LEDagent (Jun 7, 2003)

UUUgh....that sucks Dave, sorry to here that. 

Well...i hope you have a "smashing" good time for the rest of your birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## treek13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I wouldn't think you would need a special crystal but I really don't know.

Maybe you should try to e-mail Luminox and ask their opinion. You never know they might help set you up with a new crystal instead of just giving you advice. It is worth a shot.

Otherwise, be sure to check in your yellow pages for both watch repairs and even better for watch makers. If you are lucky, there will be one in your neighborhood who can fix you up. Otherwise if you take it to a jewelry store, they may have to send it out to be fixed which could cost more and take longer. It sucks when a watch you really like breaks. 

It sounds like you have the right attitude about it though so I really hope it works out for you.

Good luck,
Pat


----------



## GJW (Jun 7, 2003)

Luminox doesn't warranty the crystals and will charge about $35 to replace it (at least thats what it was 2 years ago).
I'd try a jeweler and go with whatever's cheaper.


----------



## LEDagent (Jun 7, 2003)

Well...here is what the warrenty card from my Luminox watch says:

_"Limited Warrenty
Your watch is warrented against defects in manacturing for one year. The traser illumination system is warrented for ten years. If your watch requires service, return it with proof of purchase (invoice or reciept) amd $7.50. The warranty does not apply to the band, crystal, crown, bezel, or battery, nor does it cover defects fue to misuse or abuse, including defects due to servicing at non Luminox service centers. Warranty may five you specific legal rights according to the state in which you reside."_

If you decide on turning it in, here is the address:

The Service Center
7501 North Harker Drive
Peoria, IL 61615

I hope this helps. I know i won't be able to utilize the warrenty because i don't have "proof of purchase". Doesn't owning a Luminox constitute for anything? Oh well... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## bigcozy (Jun 7, 2003)

Luminox is pretty famous for being a pain to deal with. Over at bladeforums there are some pretty bad stories, but some good ones too. If you say anything bad about Luminox over there, Ron Andersen will call you a liar, but you can ask around over there. Seems they will get it done, just slow.


----------



## DieselDave (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys, you made up my mind for me. I will forego sending it in and try a local shop I have used before. 

As I was searching for an answer via google I came across a Sandy 660, oh baby that's a sharp tritium watch. 

I don't know when I will be able to go back to a non-tritium watch. I am outside nearly every night doing something in the dark and each time I look at my wrist I am impressed (until tonight).


----------



## bigcozy (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree Dave. I had some really high end stuff, but lost interest in them. I have three Luminox's and they get all my wrist time. My favorite thing about them is that I can look down at night and they are big enough and bright enough to see without doing anything. I ride a motorcycle almost everday during the summer, it is really nice to look down and not have to move your wrist, day or night. On top of that, they don't cost as much as a used car. They aren't "disposable" as watch snobs call them, at least not in my tax bracket. You can replace them at a reasonable price. On the other side of the arguement, I got my last Luminox via trade from a guy that was very pleased with Luminox's warranty action. Seems to be around 50/50. 

That should be an easy fix if you have a good watch shop. If you decide to move it there are always folks like me looking for a project, might be a good candidate for a Yao re-dial.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 8, 2003)

bigcozy, which Luminox do you have?


----------



## bigcozy (Jun 9, 2003)

I have the Seal, Captains, and Marine. Prefer the Captains. I seem to trade into these over and over, I have had at least 10 Luminox's. Most I have put up for trade or sale here.


----------

